# Screamer Pipe... Yay or Nay?



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Just want to see what you guys things as I am looking to iron out my exhaust system.

I am currently running an 4" HKS Titanium Drag on the R32, External Wastegate with a Screamer Pipe.

While the exhaust sound good... when the Screamer Pipe comes on you can't hear anything!!!

Now, we know the good bits about Screamer Pipe, it is lighter, don't require messing about with a new front pipe, and it have performance gain over routing the gas back into the main exhaust system.

The downside... it is crazy loud when it comes on and will get you black flagged right away in any UK Track days.

The reason it got me thinking was this video: YouTube - BEST SKYLINE SOUND

You can hear how nice the exhaust note is... then when the screamer pipe comes on it just kill the noise...
Makes me wonder is it worth having a screamer pipe.


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

I've had it both ways before and i know what you mean on a road car sometimes it's a bit to loud lol but on every race car i've seen they alway have external wastegates.


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

Absolutly NAY!
The sound from the screamer pipe just destroys the wonderful singing of the rb26.

If i may "brag" about my own car i think the sound is as good as it gets:

YouTube - R32gtr vs audi s2






YouTube - OnkelSvenne's Channel


----------



## Samwest (Feb 23, 2009)

HenrikE said:


> Absolutly NAY!
> The sound from the screamer pipe just destroys the wonderful singing of the rb26.
> 
> If i may "brag" about my own car i think the sound is as good as it gets:
> ...


där hade du allt rätt, lovely sound...do you drive single turbo?


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

Its alot of work to re-route the wastegate back into the exhaust...
And someone else bought up a good point is that having a screamer pipe makes the car sound "special".

Othewise, you will just sound like every other straight-6 such as Supra and BMW...

Here is what my car sound like with the old exhaust... but you basically can't hear anything once the screamer open up!


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

do you do a lot of trackdays?

If so, re-route it... noise regs.


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

How bout both? Have the downpipe modified to allow you to plumb it back in if necessary, and have a blanking plug for when its not necessary.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I ran a screamer, but with a T51R the lag means most of the time it's not on boost. 

Sounds very nice though.

YouTube - RB30 FUN


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm going to extend my screamer pipe to a side exit, at the moment its near the wastegate. Does sound wicked when on boost though.


----------



## nerdone (Aug 7, 2009)

i find screamer pipes are too annoying... you can't hear the turbo or the engine for that matter.. NAY for me..


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

me too, way too loud. i like induction sound a lot more than exhaust


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

most uneducated folks think side exit screamers are exhausts :clap:


----------



## Bucky (Mar 21, 2003)

On a 4 pot engine yes, but a screamer takes away the good sound of the RB engine.

Perfect example is the Mines R34 car on the track against the supra, cant beat that engine sound from the exhaust.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

The car in the OP's video sounds great to me but I understand that it might become annoying. My car has a totally standard exhaust and the induction noise is like a jet engine which I love. I'd say yes if you weren't using it a lot but no if you were.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Very simple! Have the best of both worlds.

Your thinking about having the screamer put back into the exhaust, the only way you will no if you like it is by having the work done! Have it fabricated so you can change between open or into exhaust.
Its not going to cost much extra except for the price of a couple of fittings. 

It should be easy enough to get under the car to do the swap when needed.

No worrys about trackdays (hopefully) and then the F*&% ME thats loud on the drag strip


----------



## r33-sky (Sep 27, 2009)

I say no, plumbed mine back into the exhaust after about 6 months, was fun for a while.
You could also silence the screamer? no reason why not.
But open is just annoying.


----------



## HenrikE (Mar 23, 2006)

Ooh i just realised i have this clip also:

YouTube - r32gtr (temporary rwd)






That's the exact same setup except i run a screamer instead (had problems with overboosting).
Still think it sounds good?


----------

